# 1040 question



## berniej (Mar 5, 2012)

My youngest daughter was an exemption on my returns for 2006-2007.I've been told that because she has to file her own 1040 for those years that I have to ammend my returns for 06-07 dropping her as an exemption.Is that the way it works/

Bernie


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

Take a look at Publication 17 - there's a fairly extensive section in there on dependents.

Or, take a look at Publication 929 on dependents: http://www.irs.gov/pub/irs-pdf/p929.pdf

The main issue is that you can't take an exemption for her if she is taking the exemption for herself on the returns she is filing for those years. One option is for her to simply not take her exemption on her returns.

But Pub 929 explains your options better than I can.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## berniej (Mar 5, 2012)

if she doesn't take the exemption can she still take the standard deduction?

Bernie


----------

